# kein world update mehr möglich

## 7887

hallo,

ich wollte vor ein paar wochen ein ("emerge --update --deep --with-bdeps=y --newuse world") ausführen und kann seit dann mein system nicht mehr aktualisieren.

die fehlermeldung :

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] sys-libs/glibc-2.17 [2.16.0] USE="-nscd%" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20130516 [20130111]

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libyaml-0.1.4  USE="-doc -examples -static-libs {-test}" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libdaemon-0.14-r1  USE="-doc -examples -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/jpeg-6b-r9 

[ebuild  NS    ] app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-4.1-r3 [3.0-r3]

[ebuild  NS    ] app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-3.1-r3 [3.0-r3]

[ebuild  NS    ] app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-4.0-r3 [3.0-r3]

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/docbook-xml-simple-dtd-4.1.2.4-r2 

[ebuild     U  ] app-misc/pax-utils-0.7 [0.4] USE="-python%" 

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/gnome-common-3.7.4 [3.6.0]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/vala-common-0.22.1 [0.18.1]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/gmp-5.1.2 [5.0.2_p1] USE="-pgo%" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/mpfr-3.1.2-r1 [3.1.1]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/libassuan-2.1.1 [2.1.0]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/coreutils-8.21 [8.20]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/expat-2.1.0-r3 [2.1.0-r2]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/file-5.15 [5.12-r1] PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7%* python3_3%* (-pypy2_0) -python2_6% -python3_2%" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/boost-1.52.0-r6  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_3* -python3_2*" 

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/gnome-pty-helper-0.34.9 [0.34.2]

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-extra/gnome-user-docs-3.8.2 [2.32.0]

[ebuild     U  ] app-admin/logrotate-3.8.7 [3.8.6]

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/lcms-2.5 [2.3]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/libnl-3.2.23 [3.2.22] USE="-python%" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7%* python3_3%* -python2_6% -python3_2%" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/kbd-1.15.5-r1 [1.15.3] USE="pam%*" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-lang/perl-5.16.3 [5.12.4-r1]

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/SGMLSpm-1.03-r6 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/lsb-release-1.4 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/JSON-2.530.0 

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-Getopt-Long-2.380.0-r2 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-util/fix-la-relink-command-0.1.1 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-libs/libcap-ng-0.7.3  USE="-python -static-libs" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/libgamin-0.1.10-r4 [0.1.10-r3]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/json-c-0.11 [0.9-r1] USE="-doc%" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-util/ragel-6.7-r1  USE="-vim-syntax" 

[ebuild     U  ] app-admin/gamin-0.1.10-r1 [0.1.10]

[ebuild  N     ] app-admin/eselect-ruby-20100603 

[ebuild  N     ] app-admin/eselect-cblas-0.1 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-lang/ruby-1.8.7_p374  USE="berkdb gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline ssl -debug -doc -examples -libedit -rubytests -socks5 -threads -tk -xemacs" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-lang/ruby-2.0.0_p353  USE="berkdb gdbm ipv6 ncurses rdoc readline ssl -debug -doc -examples -rubytests -socks5 -tk -xemacs" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-block/thin-provisioning-tools-0.2.8 [0.1.5-r1]

[ebuild  N     ] dev-lang/ruby-1.9.3_p484  USE="berkdb gdbm ipv6 ncurses rdoc readline ssl yaml -debug -doc -examples -rubytests -socks5 -tk -xemacs" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-ruby/rubygems-2.0.3  USE="-server {-test}" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19 ruby20 -jruby" 

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/rubygems-6  RUBY_TARGETS="(ruby20)" 

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/rubygems-4  RUBY_TARGETS="(ruby19)" 

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/rubygems-1  RUBY_TARGETS="(ruby18)" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-ruby/rake-0.9.6  USE="-doc {-test}" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19 ruby20 -jruby" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-ruby/json-1.8.0  USE="-doc {-test}" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19 ruby20 -jruby" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-ruby/racc-1.4.9  USE="-doc {-test}" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19 ruby20 -jruby" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-ruby/rdoc-4.0.1-r1  USE="-doc {-test}" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19 ruby20 -jruby" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/gobject-introspection-common-1.36.0 [1.32.1]

[ebuild     U  ] virtual/man-0-r1 [0]

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/mesa-progs-8.1.0  USE="-egl -gles1 -gles2" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libwebp-0.3.1  USE="gif jpeg opengl png tiff -experimental -static-libs -swap-16bit-csp" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-lang/python-2.7.5-r3  USE="berkdb*" 

[ebuild  NS    ] dev-lang/python-3.3.2-r2 [2.7.5-r3, 3.2.5-r3] USE="gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline sqlite ssl threads xml -build -doc -examples -hardened -tk -wininst" 

[ebuild     U  ] net-misc/curl-7.34.0-r1 [7.31.0]

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/pixman-0.32.4 [0.30.2] USE="-ssse3%" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-crypt/p11-kit-0.13  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-process/procps-3.3.8-r1 [3.3.6]

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/setxkbmap-1.3.0 

[ebuild  N     ] media-fonts/cantarell-0.0.15  USE="X" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/sbc-1.1  USE="-static-libs" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/libatasmart-0.19-r1 [0.19]

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/gptfdisk-0.8.6  USE="icu ncurses -static" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/xhost-1.0.6  USE="ipv6" 

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/audiofile-0.3.6-r1 [0.3.5] USE="flac%*" 

[ebuild  N     ] sci-libs/gsl-1.14  USE="-cblas-external" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libraw-0.15.4  USE="jpeg lcms openmp -demosaic -examples -jpeg2k -static-libs" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-fs/fuse-2.9.3 [2.9.2] USE="-examples%" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.1-r1  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_3* -python3_2*" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/portage-2.2.7  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_3* -python3_2*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/pyxdg-0.25  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_3* -python3_2*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/setuptools-0.8-r1  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_3* -python3_2*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/dbus-python-1.2.0  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_3* -python3_2*" 

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/python-argparse-1  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_3* -python3_2*" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/liboauth-1.0.1  USE="nss -bindist -curl -doc" 

[ebuild  N     ] mail-filter/bogofilter-1.2.3  USE="berkdb -sqlite -tokyocabinet" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-util/gtk-builder-convert-2.24.22 [2.24.16]

[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/gettext-0.18.2  USE="ncurses%*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.8-r3  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_3* -python3_2*" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/docbook-xml-simple-dtd-1.0-r1 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/numpy-1.7.1  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_3* -python3_2*" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-devel/binutils-2.23.2 [2.23.1]

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libxcb-1.9.1  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_3* -python3_2*" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/gawk-4.0.2 [4.0.1]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/kmod-15-r1 [15]

[ebuild     U  ] app-text/iso-codes-3.45 [3.40]

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libpwquality-1.2.3  USE="pam -python -static-libs" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-util/dialog-1.2.20130928 [1.2.20121230]

[ebuild  N     ] dev-scheme/guile-1.8.8-r1  USE="deprecated nls regex threads -debug -debug-freelist -debug-malloc -discouraged -emacs -networking" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libgphoto2-2.5.2-r1  USE="exif jpeg nls -doc -examples -gd -zeroconf" CAMERAS="ptp2 -adc65 -agfa_cl20 -aox -ax203 -barbie -canon -casio_qv -clicksmart310 -digigr8 -digita -dimagev -dimera3500 -directory -enigma13 -fuji -gsmart300 -hp215 -iclick -jamcam -jd11 -jl2005a -jl2005c -kodak_dc120 -kodak_dc210 -kodak_dc240 -kodak_dc3200 -kodak_ez200 -konica -konica_qm150 -largan -lg_gsm -mars -mustek -panasonic_coolshot -panasonic_dc1000 -panasonic_dc1580 -panasonic_l859 -pccam300 -pccam600 -pentax -polaroid_pdc320 -polaroid_pdc640 -polaroid_pdc700 -ricoh -ricoh_g3 -samsung -sierra -sipix_blink2 -sipix_web2 -smal -sonix -sony_dscf1 -sony_dscf55 -soundvision -spca50x -sq905 -st2205 -stv0674 -stv0680 -sx330z -topfield -toshiba_pdrm11 -tp6801" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-gfx/exiv2-0.23-r1  USE="nls zlib -contrib -doc -examples -static-libs -xmp" LINGUAS="-de -es -fi -fr -pl -ru -sk" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/recode-3.6_p17-r2  USE="nls -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/mlocate-0.26  USE="nls (-selinux)" 

[ebuild  N     ] www-client/lynx-2.8.8_rc1  USE="bzip2 ipv6 nls ssl unicode -cjk -gnutls -idn" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/gcc-4.7.3-r1  USE="-awt% (-gtk%*) (-lto%)" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/help2man-1.43.3 [1.40.11]

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/docbook-sgml-utils-0.6.14-r1  USE="-jadetex" 

[ebuild     U  ] x11-themes/gnome-backgrounds-3.8.1 [2.32.0]

[ebuild  N     ] app-i18n/enca-1.13-r3  USE="recode -doc" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-video/gnome-video-effects-0.4.0 

[ebuild  NS    ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.10.25 [3.10.7-r1, 3.10.17] USE="-build -deblob -experimental -symlink" 

[ebuild   R    ] app-portage/mirrorselect-2.2.0.1  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_3* -python3_2*" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.103 [2.02.97-r1] USE="-lvm2create_initrd%" 

[ebuild     U  ] app-text/gnome-doc-utils-0.20.10-r1 [0.20.10] PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7%* -python2_6%" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/pycairo-1.10.0-r4  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_3* -python3_2*" 

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-extra/yelp-xsl-3.8.1 [3.6.1]

[ebuild  N     ] x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-symbolic-3.8.3 

[ebuild     U  ] x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-3.8.3 [3.6.2]

[ebuild  N     ] x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-extras-3.6.2 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/glib-2.36.4-r1 [2.32.4-r1] PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7%* -python2_6%" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5-r1 [4.8.5]

[ebuild     U  ] x11-misc/shared-mime-info-1.2-r1 [1.0] USE="{-test%}" 

[ebuild  NS    ] dev-lang/vala-0.22.1 [0.18.1] USE="vapigen {-test}" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-util/gdbus-codegen-2.36.4-r1  PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -python2_6 -python3_2" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-cpp/glibmm-2.36.2 [2.32.1]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/pygobject-2.28.6-r55 [2.28.6-r53]

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/gexiv2-0.6.1  USE="introspection -static-libs" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -python2_6 -python3_2" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/gmime-2.6.19 [2.6.13] USE="-vala%" 

[ebuild  NS    ] dev-lang/vala-0.20.1 [0.18.1] USE="vapigen {-test}" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-gfx/graphite2-1.2.1  USE="-perl {-test}" 

[ebuild  NS    ] media-libs/musicbrainz-5.0.1 [3.0.3] USE="-examples {-test}" 

[ebuild     U  ] net-libs/libproxy-0.4.11-r1 [0.4.10-r1] PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7%* -python2_6%" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-java/java-config-2.1.12-r1  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_3* -python3_2*" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.36.0-r1 [1.32.1] USE="cairo%*" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7%*" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7%*" 

[blocks b      ] <dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.36 ("<dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.36" is blocking dev-libs/glib-2.36.4-r1)

[blocks b      ] <dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.36.0 ("<dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.36.0" is blocking dev-libs/gobject-introspection-common-1.36.0)

[uninstall     ] dev-lang/vala-0.18.1 

[blocks b      ] <dev-lang/vala-0.20.0 ("<dev-lang/vala-0.20.0" is blocking dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.36.0-r1)

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf-2.28.2 [2.26.4]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/atk-2.8.0 [2.6.0] USE="{-test%}" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-accessibility/at-spi2-core-2.8.0  USE="introspection" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/harfbuzz-0.9.23  USE="cairo glib graphite icu introspection truetype -static-libs" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/libgusb-0.1.6 [0.1.4]

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/gsettings-desktop-schemas-3.8.2 [3.6.1]

[ebuild     U  ] net-libs/telepathy-glib-0.20.4 [0.20.1-r1]

[ebuild  NS    ] dev-python/pygobject-3.8.3 [2.28.6-r53] USE="cairo threads -examples {-test}" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -python2_6 -python3_2" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/json-glib-0.16.2  USE="introspection -debug" 

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/libgtop-2.28.5 [2.28.4]

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libgee-0.10.5  USE="introspection" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/gjs-1.36.1  USE="cairo -examples {-test}" 

[ebuild     U  ] app-text/poppler-0.24.5 [0.24.3]

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/accountsservice-0.6.34  USE="introspection -doc -systemd -vala" 

[ebuild  NS    ] sys-fs/udisks-2.1.0 [1.0.4-r5] USE="gptfdisk introspection -cryptsetup -debug (-selinux) -systemd" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libgee-0.6.8  USE="introspection" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/memphis-0.2.3  USE="introspection -debug -doc -static-libs -vala" 

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/pango-1.34.1 [1.30.1]

[ebuild     U  ] x11-misc/colord-1.0.3 [0.1.28] USE="-scanner%" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-accessibility/at-spi2-atk-2.8.1  USE="{-test}" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-im/telepathy-logger-0.8.0  USE="introspection {-test}" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-cpp/atkmm-2.22.7 [2.22.6]

[ebuild     U  ] net-libs/glib-networking-2.36.2 [2.32.3]

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/pyatspi-2.8.0  PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -python2_6 -python3_2" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-irc/telepathy-idle-0.1.16  USE="{-test}" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 -python2_6" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 -python2_6" 

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.22 [2.24.17]

[ebuild  NS    ] media-libs/gst-plugins-base-1.0.10 [0.10.36] USE="X alsa introspection nls ogg orc pango theora vorbis -ivorbis" 

[ebuild     U  ] net-wireless/bluez-4.101-r8 [4.101-r6] USE="-hid2hci%" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/cogl-1.14.1_pre20130901-r1  USE="introspection opengl pango -debug -examples -gles2 {-test}" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-cpp/pangomm-2.34.0 [2.28.4]

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/gtk+-3.8.7 [3.4.4]

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/librsvg-2.39.0 [2.36.4-r1]

[ebuild  NS    ] media-libs/gst-plugins-good-1.0.10 [0.10.31] USE="nls orc" 

[ebuild  NS    ] media-libs/gst-plugins-ugly-1.0.10 [0.10.19] USE="nls orc" 

[ebuild  NS    ] media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-1.0.10 [0.10.23-r1] USE="nls orc" 

[ebuild  NS    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-cdparanoia-1.0.10 [0.10.36]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-cpp/gtkmm-2.24.4 [2.24.2]

[ebuild  N     ] net-dns/avahi-0.6.31-r2  USE="dbus gdbm gtk introspection ipv6 qt4 -autoipd -bookmarks -doc -gtk3 -howl-compat -mdnsresponder-compat -mono -python {-test} -utils" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 -python2_6" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-java/icedtea-bin-6.1.12.7 [6.1.12.6]

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/clutter-1.14.6  USE="gtk introspection -debug -doc {-test}" 

[ebuild  NS    ] gnome-base/gnome-desktop-3.8.4 [2.32.1] USE="introspection -debug" 

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/gconf-3.2.6-r1 [2.32.4-r1] USE="-orbit%" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7%* -python2_6%" 

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/dconf-0.16.1 [0.12.1] USE="{-test%}" 

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/libgnomekbd-3.6.0 [2.32.0-r1] USE="introspection%*" 

[ebuild     U  ] x11-themes/gnome-themes-standard-3.8.4 [3.4.2] USE="gtk%*" 

[ebuild  NS    ] x11-libs/vte-0.34.9 [0.28.2-r204] USE="introspection -debug -glade" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/pygtk-2.24.0-r4 [2.24.0-r3]

[ebuild  NS    ] x11-libs/libwnck-3.4.7 [2.31.0] USE="introspection startup-notification -tools" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libpeas-1.8.1  USE="gtk python -gjs -glade -seed {-test}" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -python2_6 -python3_2" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/colord-gtk-0.1.25  USE="introspection -doc -vala" 

[ebuild  NS    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-flac-1.0.10 [0.10.31]

[ebuild  NS    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-mad-1.0.10 [0.10.19]

[ebuild  NS    ] x11-libs/gtksourceview-3.8.2 [2.10.5-r2] USE="introspection -glade {-test}" 

[ebuild  NS    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-v4l2-1.0.10 [0.10.31] USE="udev" 

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-extra/gucharmap-3.8.2 [3.6.1]

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-extra/nautilus-sendto-3.8.1 [2.32.0] USE="introspection%*" 

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-extra/gnome-power-manager-3.8.2 [2.32.0-r3]

[ebuild     U  ] net-print/foomatic-filters-4.0.17-r1 [4.0.17]

[ebuild  NS    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-faad-1.0.10 [0.10.23]

[ebuild  NS    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-dvdread-1.0.10 [0.10.19]

[ebuild  NS    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-x264-1.0.10 [0.10.19]

[ebuild  NS    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-dts-1.0.10 [0.10.23] USE="orc" 

[ebuild  NS    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-a52dec-1.0.10 [0.10.19] USE="orc" 

[ebuild  NS    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-resindvd-1.0.10 [0.10.23]

[ebuild  NS    ] dev-cpp/gtkmm-3.8.1 [2.24.2] USE="X (-aqua) -doc -examples {-test} (-wayland)" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-jpeg-1.0.10 

[ebuild  N     ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-vpx-1.0.10 

[ebuild  NS    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-taglib-1.0.10 [0.10.31]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-block/gparted-0.16.2 [0.14.1] USE="-f2fs%" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/clutter-gtk-1.4.4  USE="introspection -debug -examples" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/clutter-gst-2.0.8  USE="introspection -debug -examples" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-accessibility/caribou-0.4.13  PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 -python2_6" 

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-extra/gconf-editor-3.0.1-r1 [2.32.0]

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-3.8.2.1-r1 [2.28.2-r1] USE="-systemd%" 

[ebuild     U  ] media-gfx/eog-3.8.2 [2.32.1] USE="introspection%*" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/mx-1.4.7  USE="dbus gtk introspection startup-notification -debug -glade" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/pygtksourceview-2.10.1-r1 [2.10.1] PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7%* -python2_6%" 

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-extra/gnome-screensaver-3.6.1 [2.30.2-r1] USE="-systemd%" 

[ebuild     U  ] net-analyzer/gnome-nettool-3.8.1 [2.32.0]

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/systemd-208-r2  USE="acl filecaps firmware-loader gudev introspection kmod pam policykit tcpd -audit -cryptsetup -doc -gcrypt -http -lzma -python -qrcode (-selinux) {-test} -vanilla -xattr" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration-2 

[ebuild  N     ] app-i18n/ibus-1.5.2  USE="X dconf gconf gtk gtk3 introspection nls python -deprecated {-test} -vala" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 -python2_6" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 -python2_6" 

[ebuild     U  ] media-sound/pulseaudio-4.0 [2.1-r1] USE="qt4%* (-neon)" 

[ebuild  NS    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-pulse-1.0.10 [0.10.31]

[ebuild     U  ] net-libs/gtk-vnc-0.5.3 [0.5.2]

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-3.8.6.1 [2.32.1-r2] USE="colord%* i18n%* short-touchpad-timeout%* udev%* -cups% (-openrc-force) (-packagekit) {-test%}" INPUT_DEVICES="-wacom%" 

[ebuild     U  ] media-video/cheese-3.8.3 [2.32.0] USE="introspection%* -sendto% {-test%}" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-extra/gnome-color-manager-3.8.3  USE="-clutter (-packagekit) -raw" 

[ebuild     U  ] media-video/ffmpeg-1.0.8 [1.0.7]

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/gnome-session-3.8.4-r1 [2.32.1-r3] USE="-gconf% -systemd%" 

[ebuild  NS    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-mpeg2dec-1.0.10 [0.10.19]

[ebuild  NS    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.0-r1 [0.10-r8] USE="X a52 aac alsa cdda dts dvd flac mp3 mpeg ogg pulseaudio vorbis x264 -dv -dvb -ffmpeg -http -jack -lame -libass -libvisual -mms -opus -oss -taglib -theora -v4l -vcd (-vpx) -wavpack" 

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/nautilus-3.8.2 [2.32.2.1-r2] USE="exif%* previewer%* -debug% (-packagekit) -sendto% -tracker%" 

[ebuild     U  ] app-arch/file-roller-3.8.4-r2 [2.32.2] USE="(-packagekit)" 

[ebuild     U  ] x11-terms/gnome-terminal-3.8.4 [2.32.1-r1] USE="nautilus%*" 

[ebuild     U  ] app-cdr/brasero-3.8.0 [2.32.1-r1] USE="mp3%* (-packagekit) -tracker%" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-crypt/gcr-3.8.2  USE="gtk introspection -debug {-test}" 

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/gnome-keyring-3.8.2 [2.32.1-r1] USE="caps%* filecaps%* (-selinux)" 

[blocks b      ] <gnome-base/gnome-keyring-3.3 ("<gnome-base/gnome-keyring-3.3" is blocking app-crypt/gcr-3.8.2)

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/libgnome-keyring-3.8.0 [2.32.0] USE="introspection%* -vala%" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-crypt/libsecret-0.15-r1  USE="crypt introspection -debug {-test} -vala" 

[ebuild     U  ] app-text/evince-3.8.3 [2.32.0-r4] USE="-xps%" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-auth/pambase-20120417-r3  USE="systemd*" 

[ebuild     U  ] net-misc/openssh-6.4_p1-r1 [5.9_p1-r4] USE="-ldns%" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-im/telepathy-mission-control-5.14.1  USE="gnome-keyring upower -connman -debug -networkmanager" 

[ebuild     U  ] net-misc/vinagre-3.8.3 [2.30.3] USE="-rdp% -spice%" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-vcs/git-1.8.3.2-r1 [1.8.1.5-r1] PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7%* -python2_6%" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7%* -python2_6%" 

[ebuild  NS    ] gnome-base/gnome-menus-3.8.1 [2.30.5-r1] USE="introspection -debug {-test}" 

[uninstall     ] gnome-base/gnome-menus-2.30.5-r1 

[blocks b      ] <gnome-base/gnome-menus-3.0.1-r1:0 ("<gnome-base/gnome-menus-3.0.1-r1:0" is blocking gnome-base/gnome-menus-3.8.1)

[ebuild  N     ] games-arcade/gnome-robots-3.8.2 

[ebuild  N     ] games-puzzle/lightsoff-3.8.0 

[ebuild  N     ] games-arcade/gnome-nibbles-3.8.1 

[ebuild  N     ] games-board/gnome-chess-3.8.4 

[ebuild  N     ] games-puzzle/gnome-tetravex-3.8.1 

[ebuild  N     ] games-puzzle/gnome-sudoku-3.8.1  PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 -python2_6" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 -python2_6" 

[ebuild  N     ] games-puzzle/swell-foop-3.8.2 

[ebuild  N     ] games-board/four-in-a-row-3.8.1 

[ebuild  N     ] games-board/gnome-mahjongg-3.8.1 

[ebuild  N     ] games-board/gnome-mines-3.8.2 

[ebuild  N     ] games-board/aisleriot-3.2.3.2-r1  USE="gnome -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] games-puzzle/quadrapassel-3.8.2 

[ebuild  N     ] games-puzzle/gnome-klotski-3.8.2 

[ebuild  N     ] games-board/iagno-3.8.3 

[ebuild  N     ] games-board/tali-3.8.2 

[ebuild  N     ] games-puzzle/five-or-more-3.8.2 

[uninstall     ] gnome-extra/gnome-games-2.28.2 

[blocks b      ] gnome-extra/gnome-games ("gnome-extra/gnome-games" is blocking games-puzzle/five-or-more-3.8.2, games-puzzle/lightsoff-3.8.0, games-puzzle/quadrapassel-3.8.2, games-board/tali-3.8.2, games-arcade/gnome-nibbles-3.8.1, games-board/gnome-chess-3.8.4, games-board/gnome-mahjongg-3.8.1, games-puzzle/gnome-sudoku-3.8.1, games-puzzle/swell-foop-3.8.2, games-puzzle/gnome-tetravex-3.8.1, games-board/iagno-3.8.3, games-board/four-in-a-row-3.8.1, games-puzzle/gnome-klotski-3.8.2, games-arcade/gnome-robots-3.8.2, games-board/gnome-mines-3.8.2)

[blocks b      ] <gnome-extra/gnome-games-3 ("<gnome-extra/gnome-games-3" is blocking games-board/aisleriot-3.2.3.2-r1)

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-extra/gnome-calculator-3.8.2 

[uninstall     ] gnome-extra/gcalctool-5.32.2 

[blocks b      ] gnome-extra/gnome-calculator ("gnome-extra/gnome-calculator" is blocking gnome-extra/gcalctool-5.32.2)

[blocks b      ] gnome-extra/gcalctool ("gnome-extra/gcalctool" is blocking gnome-extra/gnome-calculator-3.8.2)

[ebuild     U  ] net-libs/libsoup-2.42.3.1 [2.38.1]

[ebuild  NS    ] net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.0.4 [1.8.3-r201] USE="geoloc gstreamer introspection jit libsecret spell webgl (-aqua) -coverage -debug {-test}" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-extra/sushi-3.8.1  USE="-office" 

[ebuild     U  ] net-libs/libsoup-gnome-2.42.3.1 [2.38.1]

[blocks b      ] >=net-libs/libsoup-2.42 (">=net-libs/libsoup-2.42" is blocking net-libs/libsoup-gnome-2.38.1)

[ebuild     U  ] net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.8.8 [0.9.6.4] USE="wifi%* -systemd% {-test%}" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/rest-0.7.90  USE="gnome introspection {-test}" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/libsocialweb-0.25.21  USE="gnome introspection networkmanager vala -connman" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/libgweather-3.8.3 [2.30.3] USE="introspection%*" 

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-extra/zenity-3.8.0 [2.32.1] USE="webkit%* {-test%}" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-wm/mutter-3.8.4  USE="introspection -debug {-test}" 

[ebuild     U  ] net-misc/vino-3.8.1-r1 [2.32.2-r2]

[ebuild     U  ] www-client/epiphany-3.8.2 [2.30.6-r1] USE="jit%*" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-gfx/shotwell-0.14.1  LINGUAS="-af -ar -as -ast -bg -bn -ca -cs -da -de -el -en_GB -es -et -eu -fi -fr -gl -gu -he -hi -hr -hu -ia -id -it -ja -kk -kn -ko -lt -lv -mk -ml -mr -nb -nl -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -sk -sl -sr -sv -ta -te -th -tr -uk -vi -zh_CN -zh_TW" 

[ebuild  NS    ] gnome-extra/gtkhtml-4.6.6 [3.32.2]

[ebuild  N     ] sys-libs/libosinfo-0.2.7  USE="introspection vala {-test}" 

[ebuild     U  ] x11-wm/metacity-2.34.13 [2.30.3]

[ebuild     U  ] app-crypt/seahorse-3.8.2 [2.32.0]

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-extra/yelp-3.8.1 [2.30.2-r200]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/totem-pl-parser-3.4.5 [2.32.6-r3] USE="crypt%* {-test%}" 

[ebuild     U  ] media-video/totem-3.8.2-r1 [2.32.0-r2] USE="introspection%* python* -flash% -grilo% {-test%} -zeitgeist%" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7%* -python2_6%" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7%* -python2_6%" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libchamplain-0.12.5  USE="gtk introspection -debug -vala" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/gssdp-0.14.6  USE="gtk introspection" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/gupnp-0.20.8  USE="introspection -connman -networkmanager" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 -python2_6" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/gupnp-igd-0.2.1  USE="introspection -python" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/libnice-0.1.4  USE="upnp" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-voip/telepathy-gabble-0.16.7  USE="jingle -gnutls {-test}" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-im/telepathy-connection-managers-2-r1  USE="irc jabber -icq -msn -sip -yahoo -zeroconf" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-libnice-0.1.4-r100 

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/farstream-0.2.2  USE="introspection -msn {-test} -upnp" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/telepathy-farstream-0.6.0  USE="introspection -examples" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/gnome-online-accounts-3.8.5  USE="gnome introspection -debug -kerberos" 

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/gvfs-1.16.4 [1.12.3-r1] USE="gnome-online-accounts%* gtk%* udisks* -gdu* -mtp% -systemd% {-test%}" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/libgdata-0.14.0 [0.8.1-r2] USE="-static-libs% -vala%" 

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-3.8.5 [2.32.3-r3] USE="gnome-online-accounts%* gtk%* introspection%* vala%* -api-doc-extras%" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-base/gnome-core-libs-3.8.0  USE="-cups -python" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/folks-0.9.3  USE="eds socialweb telepathy -debug {-test} -tracker -utils -zeitgeist" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-extra/gnome-contacts-3.8.3  USE="-v4l" 

[ebuild     U  ] net-wireless/gnome-bluetooth-3.8.2.1 [2.32.0-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-extra/nm-applet-0.9.8.8 [0.9.6.4] USE="introspection%* -modemmanager%" 

[ebuild     U  ] mail-client/evolution-3.8.5 [2.32.3-r1] USE="bogofilter%* gnome-online-accounts%* weather%* -highlight% -map% -spamassassin%" 

[ebuild     U  ] media-sound/sound-juicer-3.5.1_pre20130826 [2.32.0-r1] USE="flac%* vorbis%*" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/libzapojit-0.0.3  USE="introspection" 

[ebuild     U  ] app-editors/gedit-3.8.3 [2.30.4] USE="introspection%* python* {-test%} -zeitgeist%" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_3%* -python3_2%" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-im/empathy-3.8.6  USE="geoloc gnome gnome-online-accounts map spell v4l -debug {-test}" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-misc/tracker-0.16.4  USE="exif flac gif gstreamer gtk iso jpeg libsecret miner-fs mp3 nautilus pdf tiff vorbis xml -cue (-eds) -firefox-bookmarks -gsf -iptc -laptop -networkmanager -playlist -rss {-test} -thunderbird -upnp-av -xine -xmp -xps" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-extra/nautilus-tracker-tags-0.16.4 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-extra/gnome-documents-3.8.5 

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.8.6 [2.32.1-r1] USE="bluetooth%* colord%* gnome-online-accounts%* i18n%* socialweb%* -cups% -kerberos% -modemmanager% -v4l%" INPUT_DEVICES="-wacom%" 

[uninstall     ] gnome-extra/gnome-media-2.32.0-r1 

[blocks b      ] gnome-extra/gnome-media[pulseaudio] ("gnome-extra/gnome-media[pulseaudio]" is blocking gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.8.6)

[blocks b      ] <gnome-extra/gnome-media-2.32.0-r300 ("<gnome-extra/gnome-media-2.32.0-r300" is blocking gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.8.6)

[ebuild     U  ] net-misc/networkmanager-openvpn-0.9.8.4 [0.9.6.0]

[ebuild     U  ] app-portage/layman-2.0.0-r1 [2.0.0]

[ebuild     U  ] net-misc/networkmanager-pptp-0.9.8.4 [0.9.6.0]

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/gdm-3.8.4-r3 [2.20.11-r1] USE="gnome-shell%* introspection%* systemd%* -audit% -debug% -fallback% -fprint% -plymouth% {-test%}" 

[blocks b      ] <gnome-base/gdm-2.91.94 ("<gnome-base/gdm-2.91.94" is blocking gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.8.6)

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.8.4-r2  USE="bluetooth i18n networkmanager (-openrc-force)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 -python2_6" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-extra/gnome-tweak-tool-3.8.1-r1  PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 -python2_6" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-admin/eselect-gnome-shell-extensions-20120911 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-extra/gnome-shell-extensions-3.8.4  USE="-examples" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-gfx/gnome-screenshot-3.8.3 

[ebuild  N     ] app-admin/gnome-system-log-3.8.1 

[ebuild  N     ] media-gfx/gnome-font-viewer-3.8.0 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/baobab-3.8.2 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-extra/gnome-search-tool-3.6.0 

[ebuild  N     ] app-dicts/gnome-dictionary-3.8.0  USE="ipv6 -debug" 

[uninstall     ] gnome-extra/gnome-utils-2.32.0-r2 

[blocks b      ] <gnome-extra/gnome-utils-3.4 ("<gnome-extra/gnome-utils-3.4" is blocking app-admin/gnome-system-log-3.8.1, app-dicts/gnome-dictionary-3.8.0, media-gfx/gnome-font-viewer-3.8.0, sys-apps/baobab-3.8.2, gnome-extra/gnome-search-tool-3.6.0, media-gfx/gnome-screenshot-3.8.3)

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-base/gnome-extra-apps-3.8.0-r1  USE="games shotwell tracker" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-base/gnome-core-apps-3.8.0  USE="bluetooth cdr -cups" 

[uninstall     ] gnome-base/gnome-applets-2.32.1.1-r2 

[blocks b      ] gnome-base/gnome-applets ("gnome-base/gnome-applets" is blocking gnome-base/gnome-core-apps-3.8.0)

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/gnome-3.8.0-r1 [2.32.1-r2] USE="bluetooth%* classic%* extras%* -flashback%" 

[blocks B      ] sys-fs/udev ("sys-fs/udev" is blocking sys-apps/systemd-208-r2)

[blocks B      ] sys-apps/systemd ("sys-apps/systemd" is blocking sys-fs/udev-208)

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

app-text/poppler:0

  (app-text/poppler-0.24.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (app-text/poppler-0.24.3::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    app-text/poppler:0/43=[cxx,jpeg,lcms,tiff,xpdf-headers(+)] required by (net-print/cups-filters-1.0.36-r1::gentoo, installed)

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (sys-apps/systemd-208-r2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    sys-apps/systemd required by (gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-3.8.6.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=sys-apps/systemd-207 required by (sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration-2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=sys-apps/systemd-31 required by (gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.8.4-r2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=sys-apps/systemd-44-r1[pam] required by (sys-auth/pambase-20120417-r3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=sys-apps/systemd-186[pam] required by (gnome-base/gdm-3.8.4-r3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=sys-apps/systemd-31 required by (gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.8.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (sys-fs/udev-208::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=sys-fs/udev-208[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,gudev?,introspection?,kmod?,selinux?,static-libs?] (>=sys-fs/udev-208[abi_x86_32(-),gudev,introspection,kmod]) required by (virtual/udev-208::gentoo, installed)

    sys-fs/udev required by @selected

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

ich habe mal probiert das "neue" gnome zu installieren.ich habe es dann aber sein gelassen und würde gerne das alte gnome behalten.

Könnt ihr mir helfen und mir bitte sagen, was ich machen muss damit ich das alte gnome behalten kann und ich aber gleichzeitig weiter updates installieren kann?

Falls ihr noch irgendwelche infos braucht, sagt bitte bescheid.

Gruß und danke

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi 7887,

nun da gibt es jetzt verschiedene Wege. Wahrscheinlich hattest du vorher nicht systemd installiert und kannst dein System noch via openrc booten. Bei mir muss ich dafür den Kernel via grub lediglich ohne den Parameter init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd booten.

Das würde ich als erstes machen, damit du dann systemd und die Useflags entfernen kannst. Allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher ob du zuerst Gnome 3 entfernen solltest und dann Systemd, oder ob das auch anders herum geht oder ob es gar keine Rolle spielt.

Ich würde mir auf jeden Fall gdm-2.20.11-r1 wieder installieren zusammen mit Fluxbox oder ein anderen minimalen Desktop. Fluxbox auf jeden Fall so einrichten das du bei einem Rechtsklick mehr im Menue hast als nichts. ;)

Wenn der gdm läuft und Fluxbox mit einem reboot ohne systemd funktioniert hat (mach dir auf jeden Fall 2 Einträge in Grub zum Booten, einen für Systemd und einen für openrc, falls openrc doch Probleme beim starten macht...) würde ich anfangen die Gnome3 Pakete zu deinstallieren.

Da hast du verschiedene Methoden, entweder den Vorschlaghammer alle Gnome-Pakete entfernen und anschließend gnome-base/gnome-2.32.1-r2 neu zu installieren, so lange bis sich die Pakete nicht mehr gegenseitig blocken. Oder du verwendest die Liste... 

...der Liste der Pakete welche du zum Gnome3 installieren in package.keywords eintragen musstest. Diese könntest du dann probeweiser verschieben löschen oder damit eine neue Liste erstellen der Pakete die du erst mal entfernen willst.  Allerdings weiß ich nicht wie das System reagiert wenn bestimmte Gnome3-Pakete mittlerweile stable sind, dann solltest du die eventuell noch maskieren.

Eventuell stehst du dich auch besser wenn du ein Backup deiner Daten hast, indem du einfach dein Gentoo neu aufsetzt und ein Backup von deinem home- Verzeichnis machst oder verwendest.

Generell sollte das aber nicht so schwer werden. Die größte Unannehmlichkeit wird sein die Pakete zu entwirren. Bevor du das aber in Angriff nimmst würde ich mir schon überlegen welches DE du lieber nutzen möchtest. Wenn Gnome2 dir mehr zusagt als Gnome3, solltest du vielleicht zu einem Fork wechseln der noch ein update bekommt, oder XFCE4 oder x11-wm/enlightenment ausprobieren.

Dafür solltest du dir aber generell etwas mehr Zeit nehmen.

Wenn es dir aber nur um den Block geht..

..zum einen Systemd und udev:

Versuche mal zuerst systemd und udev wieder in Einklang zu bringen da sind verschiedene englische Threads die erklären das ab einer gewissen Version Systemd zwar ein udev mit installiert diese Teile aber selber zur Verfügung stellt. Demnach habe ich auf meinem System das Vollstäng mit systemd booted aktuell kein sys-fs/udev installiert, wohl aber virtual/udev-208 und die sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-26.

Bootest du schon aus Systemd heraus oder noch normal mit openrc? Das ist eine wichtige Information an dieser Stelle. Auch ob du weiterhin mit Systemd booten möchtest und einen alternative Desktop Umgebung nutzen möchtest, oder wieder zu OpenRC zurückkehren.

..zum anderen Poppler:

```
(app-text/poppler-0.24.3::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    app-text/poppler:0/43=[cxx,jpeg,lcms,tiff,xpdf-headers(+)] required by (net-print/cups-filters-1.0.36-r1::gentoo, installed) 
```

Das deute ich so das cups-filters 1.0.36-r1 nach einem app-text/poppler fragt das xpdf-headers gesetzt hat. Die neue Version 0.24.5 hat ein solches Useflag nicht mehr. Also entweder cups-filters entfernen und nachher neu zu emergen. Oder auf die unstabile Variante von net-print/cups-filters wechseln (1.0.43-r1).

Egal was du machst du solltest dir vorher die Zeit nehmen zu überlegen was du möchtest. Wenn du gnome 2.32 möchtest solltest du gome 3 entfernen und bei einer Nutzung von Gnome3 aber gnome-2.32 Pakete, sonst ziehen die immer wieder unerwünschte Abhängigkeiten in dein Update. Aber so wie es klingt sagt dir Gnome3 ja nicht zu. Ah eins noch, die Gnome2.32 Pakete wurden ja nicht aktualisiert, Aufgrund der Klagen meine ich irgendwo gelesen zu haben das der Gnome-Fallback-Modus in der Weiterentwicklung von Gnome-3 bestehen bleibt. Ob das jetzt aber eine alternative für dich ist? Ich weiß es nicht, habe das auch noch nicht ausprobiert. Allerdings hättest du damit aktuelle Pakete.

Dann würde ich eher ein anderes DE ausprobieren vielleicht auch KDE. Wenn du jetzt auf Systemd fährst, schau vorher mal in die anderen Threads wo Systemd Aussteiger ihre Erfahrungen schon niedergeschrieben haben, aber so wie ich das Konzept verstanden habe, kann ich halt Systemd installiert lassen, es beim Booten über den anderen Eintrag trotzdem umgehen.

----------

## 7887

hi chris,

erstmal danke für deine antwort.

ich kenne mich mit gentoo nicht so gut aus und wollte daher fragen, was du mir raten würdest.

verstehe ich dich richtig, dass wenn ich kein upgrade auf das neuste gnome mache, dass ich dann keine software aktualisierungen mehr installieren kann?

oder ist das auch mit gnome 2 noch möglich?

gruß

----------

## poinck

Du könntest MATE installieren; das ist ein Fork von der letzten stabilen Gnome 2 Version und bekommt auch Aktualisierungen. Zu MATE gibt es anscheinend aber bisher nur ein overlay:

```
layman -a mate
```

Ich selber nutze aber Gnome 3 und kann es kaum erwarten bis 3.10 nicht mehr hard masked ist. (o:

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *7887 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ich kenne mich mit gentoo nicht so gut aus und wollte daher fragen, was du mir raten würdest.
> 
> verstehe ich dich richtig, dass wenn ich kein upgrade auf das neuste gnome mache, dass ich dann keine software aktualisierungen mehr installieren kann?
> ...

 

Erstmal willkommen im Gentoo-Forum 7887,

ich habe noch gar nicht bemerkt das das dein erster Post war.

1. verstehe ich dich richtig, dass wenn ich kein upgrade auf das neuste gnome mache, dass ich dann keine software aktualisierungen mehr installieren kann?

Da habe ich mich unklar ausgedrückt. Ich meinte das, wen du ältere Pakete nicht entfernst (Pakete wie gnome-extra/gnome-media-2.32.0-r1), es dazu führen könnte das noch mehr Blocks auftreten. Das alte Gnome braucht bestimmte Bibliotheken einer kleineren Version und da kann es zu Problemen kommen weil dein Portage nicht weiß was du möchtest.

Aktuell ist eine Technik-Philosophie-Diskussion im Gange, bisher hat openrc seinen Dienst sehr gut vollzogen und sehr viele wollen mehr Fortschritt und ein alternatives Programm für den Initialisierungs Prozess. Systemd hat auch einige Nachteile, wird aber zum Beispiel von den Gnome3 Entwicklern bevorzugt weil sie dann "leichter" wie sie behaupten Betriebsystem-Dienste in ihren Desktop integrieren können. Beispiel Tiefschlaf und Aufwecken, die Lautstärke auch im Login-Manager (gdm) anzubieten und so einen zeug.

Ich reite nur auf dem Thema herum damit du den Unterschied Nachvollziehen kannst und bei einem einfachen entfernen nicht vor einem System stehst das gar nicht mehr bootet.

2. oder ist das auch mit gnome 2 noch möglich?

Mit Gnome 2 kannst du auf jeden Fall auch updates des Systems machen. Musst dafür langfristig aber Gnome3 (und höhere Versionen) Maskieren. Also emerge vorschreiben das du diese Pakte auf keinen Fall installieren möchtest. Der Nachteil: Die Code-Basis von gnome2 ist schlecht gepflegt und bekommt auch keine updates. So ganz sicher bin ich mir aber nicht. Zumal viele alte Projekte den Code als fork in eine neues Projekt genommen haben und da weiter Arbeiten. Eventuell mal nach Alternative für Gnome 2 suchen.

Wenn du Englisch kannst auch hier im Forum umsehen.

Vorerst würde ich dir empfehlen den Block zu beseitigen, dann gehen auch wieder die Updates. Dann würde ich den gnome 3 Fallback Modus mal anschauen und dann hier im Forum Quer lesen. Schau dir auch mal die anderen Desktop Umgebungen an, deren Homepage oder Videos bei Youtube. Wenn du eins hast das einen guten Eindruck macht (vielleicht KDE4) einfach aus einem aktuellen System heraus, probieren das System zu installieren.

3. Aber jetzt mal an die Arbeit:

Zuerst mal schauen wir mal nach ob dein System mit systemd oder openrc gebootet hat. Öffene ein Terminal und gib folgendes ein:

```
$ ps -A | head

  PID TTY          TIME CMD

    1 ?        00:00:00 systemd

    2 ?        00:00:00 kthreadd

    3 ?        00:00:00 ksoftirqd/0

    5 ?        00:00:00 kworker/0:0H

```

(Das Dollar Zeichen habe ich da nur, weil es sich um zu signalisieren das es sich um einen Nutzer handelt, statt dem root mit dem # Symbol)

Der Befehl ps -A gibt alle laufenden Prozesse aus die dein Nutzer sehen darf. Der waagerechte Stich ist die Pipe (Englisch für Rohr), diese gibt die Ausgabe des Vorherigen Befehls an den nächsten Befehl weiter, hier head welches lediglich die ersten Zeilen der Ausgabe ausgibt. Der Prozess mit der ID 1 also bei mir Systemd, ist immer der welcher gleich vom Kernel als erstes gestartet wurde somit die Initialisierung.

Steht bei dir  1 ?   00:00:00 init hast du ohne Systemd gestartet, also mit openrc.

Hast du eix installiert? Das ist ein schnelles nützliches Programm um zu schauen ob du ein bestimmtes Paket installiert hast.

```
$ eix eix

[I] app-portage/eix

     Available versions:  0.25.5 0.29.3 ~0.29.6 ~0.30.0 {clang debug +dep doc nls optimization security sqlite strong-optimization strong-security swap-remote tools zsh-completion LINGUAS="de ru"}

     Installed versions:  0.29.3(16:37:49 15.09.2013)(dep nls -clang -debug -doc -optimization -security -sqlite -strong-optimization -strong-security -swap-remote -tools -zsh-completion LINGUAS="de -ru")

     Homepage:            http://eix.berlios.de

     Description:         Search and query ebuilds, portage incl. local settings, ext. overlays, version changes, and more

```

Wenn dein System jetzt mit Systemd gestartet hat würde ich um den Block zu umgehen udev entfernen und dann Systemd auf den aktuellen Stand bringen.

```
# emerge -C sys-fs/udev
```

```
# emerge -u systemd
```

Damit ist dann der erste Update-Blocker weg.

Der zweite war app-text/poppler-0.24.5 oder genau gesagt net-print/cups-filters-1.0.36-r1, damit der Konflikt gelöst wird hilft glaube ich aktuell nur, auf die unstabile Version von cups-filters zurückzugreifen. Damit du diese installieren kannst musst du sie in /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords eintragen.

Wenn bei dir /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords eine Datei ist:

```
# echo "~net-print/cups-filters-1.0.43-r1" >> /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords
```

sonst, ist es ein Verzeichnis:

```
# echo "~net-print/cups-filters-1.0.43-r1" >> /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords/cups-filters
```

Die zwei > sind wichtig, bei nur einem wird die ganze Datei gelöscht und durch eine neue mit der Ausgabe erstellt. Bei zwei wird die Ausgabe von echo lediglich angehängt.

Danach ein  emerge -u cups-filters und deine beiden Blocks sollten beim nächsten Update-Versuch nicht mehr blockieren. Bei mir muss ich auch noch das unstabile ghostscript-gpl in Version 9.10 installieren. Ich denke aber du hast es nicht, sonst hätte dies bei der Update Ausgabe schon dabei gestanden.

Wie zu sehen ist hat die Unstabile Version diese ~ Tilde, daher musste ich bei mir um das zu installieren auch einen Eintrag in package.accept_keywords vornehmen.

```
# eix ghostscript-gpl

[I] app-text/ghostscript-gpl

     Available versions:  9.04-r4 9.05-r1 ~9.05-r2 ~9.06 ~9.07 (~)9.10 {X bindist cups dbus djvu gtk idn jpeg2k static-libs LINGUAS="de ja ko zh_CN zh_TW"}

     Installed versions:  9.10(21:02:37 09.11.2013)(X cups dbus gtk -bindist -djvu -idn -static-libs LINGUAS="de -ja -ko -zh_CN -zh_TW")

     Homepage:            http://ghostscript.com/

     Description:         Ghostscript is an interpreter for the PostScript language and for PDF

```

Nachtrag: Ich habe im vorherigen Post immer von package.keywords gesprochen. Das ist aber schon überholt, jetzt heißt die Datei halt package.accept_keywords. Nicht das dich das verwirrt.

Wenn du jetzt kein Systemd hast, sondern noch mit init und dem openrc gebooted hast, ist der Aufwand wahrscheinlich kleiner Systemd zu installieren weil openrc noch installiert ist.

Wenn du mit openrc vertraut bist, ist systemd umständlicher. Wenn du aber beides nicht kennst, ist der Aufwand es zu verwenden gleich.

Ich schreibe mir den Mund fusselig, weil ich nicht weiß ob du dir das System selber installiert hast oder es nur übernommen hast. Update auf jeden Fall auch mal gnome-fallback, dann kannst du das Starten indem du bei gdm bevor du dein Passwort eingibst, auf Season klickst und dort Gnome Classic auswählst. Es hat keine Gnome-Shell und ein Startmenue und oben und unten die Balken. Und einen Desktop.

```
# eix gnome-fallback

[I] gnome-base/gnome-fallback

     Available versions:  (3.0) (~)3.6.2 3.8.0

       {cups}

     Installed versions:  3.8.0(3.0)(00:15:34 22.01.2014)(cups)

     Homepage:            https://wiki.gnome.org/GnomeFlashback

     Description:         Sub-meta package for GNOME 3 fallback mode
```

Edit: Der Vorschlag von poinck mit mate ist auch gut wenn du unbedingt weiter gnome 2 nutzen willst, es ist ein besagter fork des Projektes. layman wird dazu benutzt ein Overlay, also eine externe Paketquelle in Gentoo zu Verwalten beziehungsweise Einzubinden.Last edited by ChrisJumper on Fri Jan 24, 2014 12:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## 7887

hey,

vielen dank für die ausführliche  antwort!!

super nett von dir.

ich werde mich die tage ransetzen und melde mich dann wieder!

----------

## 7887

hey,

ok danke

ich werde mich dann mal bisschen zu dem overlay einlesen.

habe dieses wochenende dann genug zu tun  :Wink: 

----------

## 7887

hi,

ich habe mich für systemd entschieden und mich an die howtows gehalten und das as du geschrieben hast.

leider habe ich jetzt "noch" mehr blocks als vorher.

wenn du zeit hättest dir das nochmal anzuschauen?

falls du keine zeit hast auch kein problem.

hier der log:

```

 # emerge --update --newuse --deep --with-bdeps=y @world

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/gsettings-desktop-schemas-3.8.2 [3.6.1]

[ebuild     U  ] x11-misc/shared-mime-info-1.2-r1 [1.0] USE="{-test%}" 

[ebuild     U  ] xfce-base/libxfce4util-4.10.1 [4.10.0]

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/libgtop-2.28.5 [2.28.4]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/help2man-1.43.3 [1.40.11]

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-extra/yelp-xsl-3.8.1 [3.6.1]

[ebuild     U  ] x11-themes/gnome-backgrounds-3.8.1 [2.32.0]

[ebuild  N     ] media-video/gnome-video-effects-0.4.0 

[ebuild  NS    ] dev-python/pygobject-3.8.3 [2.28.6-r55] USE="cairo threads -examples {-test}" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -python2_6 -python3_2" 

[ebuild     U  ] xfce-base/garcon-0.2.1 [0.2.0]

[ebuild  N     ] x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-symbolic-3.8.3 

[ebuild     U  ] x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-3.8.3 [3.6.2]

[ebuild  N     ] x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-extras-3.6.2 

[ebuild  NS    ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.10.25 [3.10.7-r1, 3.10.17] USE="-build -deblob -experimental -symlink" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-accessibility/at-spi2-core-2.8.0  USE="introspection" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.103 [2.02.97-r1] USE="-lvm2create_initrd%" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-accessibility/at-spi2-atk-2.8.1  USE="{-test}" 

[ebuild     U  ] net-libs/telepathy-glib-0.20.4 [0.20.1-r1]

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/gjs-1.36.1  USE="cairo -examples {-test}" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/libgusb-0.1.6 [0.1.4]

[ebuild  N     ] net-im/telepathy-logger-0.8.0  USE="introspection {-test}" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-irc/telepathy-idle-0.1.16  USE="{-test}" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 -python2_6" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 -python2_6" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/pyatspi-2.8.0  PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -python2_6 -python3_2" 

[ebuild     U  ] app-text/gnome-doc-utils-0.20.10-r1 [0.20.10] PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7%* -python2_6%" 

[ebuild     U  ] net-wireless/bluez-4.101-r8 [4.101-r6] USE="-hid2hci%" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/memphis-0.2.3  USE="introspection -debug -doc -static-libs -vala" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-gfx/graphite2-1.2.1  USE="-perl {-test}" 

[ebuild  NS    ] media-libs/musicbrainz-5.0.1 [3.0.3] USE="-examples {-test}" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/harfbuzz-0.9.23  USE="cairo glib graphite icu introspection truetype -static-libs" 

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/pango-1.34.1 [1.30.1]

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.22 [2.24.17]

[ebuild  NS    ] media-libs/gst-plugins-base-1.0.10 [0.10.36] USE="X alsa introspection nls ogg orc pango theora vorbis -ivorbis" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/cogl-1.14.1_pre20130901-r1  USE="introspection opengl pango -debug -examples -gles2 {-test}" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-cpp/pangomm-2.34.0 [2.28.4]

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/librsvg-2.39.0 [2.36.4-r1]

[ebuild  NS    ] media-libs/gst-plugins-good-1.0.10 [0.10.31] USE="nls orc" 

[ebuild  NS    ] media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-1.0.10 [0.10.23-r1] USE="nls orc" 

[ebuild  NS    ] media-libs/gst-plugins-ugly-1.0.10 [0.10.19] USE="nls orc" 

[ebuild  NS    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-cdparanoia-1.0.10 [0.10.36]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-cpp/gtkmm-2.24.4 [2.24.2]

[ebuild  N     ] net-dns/avahi-0.6.31-r2  USE="dbus gdbm gtk introspection ipv6 qt4 -autoipd -bookmarks -doc -gtk3 -howl-compat -mdnsresponder-compat -mono -python {-test} -utils" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 -python2_6" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/pygtk-2.24.0-r4 [2.24.0-r3]

[ebuild  NS    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-flac-1.0.10 [0.10.31]

[ebuild  NS    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-mad-1.0.10 [0.10.19]

[ebuild  NS    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-v4l2-1.0.10 [0.10.31] USE="udev" 

[ebuild  NS    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-taglib-1.0.10 [0.10.31]

[ebuild  NS    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-x264-1.0.10 [0.10.19]

[ebuild  NS    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-dts-1.0.10 [0.10.23] USE="orc" 

[ebuild  NS    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-resindvd-1.0.10 [0.10.23]

[ebuild  NS    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-faad-1.0.10 [0.10.23]

[ebuild  NS    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-a52dec-1.0.10 [0.10.19] USE="orc" 

[ebuild  NS    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-dvdread-1.0.10 [0.10.19]

[ebuild  N     ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-jpeg-1.0.10 

[ebuild  N     ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-vpx-1.0.10 

[ebuild     U  ] xfce-extra/xfce4-notifyd-0.2.4 [0.2.2]

[ebuild     U  ] xfce-base/xfce4-appfinder-4.10.1 [4.10.0-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] xfce-base/xfwm4-4.10.1 [4.10.0-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] xfce-base/xfce4-panel-4.10.1 [4.10.0-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/pygtksourceview-2.10.1-r1 [2.10.1] PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7%* -python2_6%" 

[ebuild     U  ] xfce-base/xfce4-settings-4.10.1 [4.10.0]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/gmime-2.6.19-r1 [2.6.13] USE="-vala%" 

[ebuild     U  ] net-print/foomatic-filters-4.0.17-r1 [4.0.17]

[ebuild  NS    ] gnome-base/gnome-menus-3.8.1 [2.30.5-r1] USE="introspection -debug {-test}" 

[uninstall     ] gnome-base/gnome-menus-2.30.5-r1 

[blocks b      ] <gnome-base/gnome-menus-3.0.1-r1:0 ("<gnome-base/gnome-menus-3.0.1-r1:0" is blocking gnome-base/gnome-menus-3.8.1)

[ebuild   R    ] sys-auth/polkit-0.112  USE="kde* systemd*" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-power/upower-0.9.21  USE="systemd*" 

[ebuild     U  ] x11-misc/colord-1.0.3 [0.1.28] USE="systemd* -scanner%" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-fs/udisks-2.1.0  USE="systemd*" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/accountsservice-0.6.34  USE="introspection systemd -doc -vala" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-block/gparted-0.16.2 [0.14.1] USE="kde* -f2fs%" 

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/gtk+-3.8.7 [3.4.4]

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/gconf-3.2.6-r1 [2.32.4-r1] USE="-orbit%" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7%* -python2_6%" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/clutter-1.14.6  USE="gtk introspection -debug -doc {-test}" 

[ebuild  NS    ] gnome-base/gnome-desktop-3.8.4 [2.32.1] USE="introspection -debug" 

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/dconf-0.16.1 [0.12.1] USE="{-test%}" 

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/libgnomekbd-3.6.0 [2.32.0-r1] USE="introspection%*" 

[ebuild     U  ] x11-themes/gnome-themes-standard-3.8.4 [3.4.2] USE="gtk%*" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libpeas-1.8.1  USE="gtk python -gjs -glade -seed {-test}" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -python2_6 -python3_2" 

[ebuild  NS    ] x11-libs/vte-0.34.9 [0.28.2-r204] USE="introspection -debug -glade" 

[ebuild  NS    ] x11-libs/libwnck-3.4.7 [2.31.0] USE="introspection startup-notification -tools" 

[ebuild  NS    ] x11-libs/gtksourceview-3.8.2 [2.10.5-r2] USE="introspection -glade {-test}" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/colord-gtk-0.1.25  USE="introspection -doc -vala" 

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-extra/gucharmap-3.8.2 [3.6.1]

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-extra/nautilus-sendto-3.8.1 [2.32.0] USE="introspection%*" 

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-extra/gnome-power-manager-3.8.2 [2.32.0-r3]

[ebuild     U  ] net-analyzer/gnome-nettool-3.8.1 [2.32.0]

[ebuild  NS    ] dev-cpp/gtkmm-3.8.1 [2.24.2] USE="X (-aqua) -doc -examples {-test} (-wayland)" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/clutter-gtk-1.4.4  USE="introspection -debug -examples" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/clutter-gst-2.0.8  USE="introspection -debug -examples" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-i18n/ibus-1.5.2  USE="X dconf gconf gtk gtk3 introspection nls python -deprecated {-test} -vala" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 -python2_6" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 -python2_6" 

[ebuild     U  ] media-gfx/eog-3.8.2 [2.32.1] USE="introspection%*" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/mx-1.4.7  USE="dbus gtk introspection startup-notification -debug -glade" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-accessibility/caribou-0.4.13  PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 -python2_6" 

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-3.8.2.1-r1 [2.28.2-r1] USE="systemd%*" 

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-extra/gconf-editor-3.0.1-r1 [2.32.0]

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-extra/gnome-screensaver-3.6.1 [2.30.2-r1] USE="systemd%*" 

[ebuild     U  ] xfce-base/xfce4-session-4.10.1 [4.10.0-r1] USE="systemd%*" 

[ebuild     U  ] media-sound/pulseaudio-4.0 [2.1-r1] USE="qt4%* systemd* (-neon)" 

[ebuild  NS    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-pulse-1.0.10 [0.10.31]

[ebuild     U  ] net-libs/gtk-vnc-0.5.3 [0.5.2]

[ebuild     U  ] media-video/ffmpeg-1.0.8 [1.0.7]

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-3.8.6.1 [2.32.1-r2] USE="colord%* i18n%* short-touchpad-timeout%* udev%* -cups% (-openrc-force) (-packagekit) {-test%}" INPUT_DEVICES="-wacom%" 

[ebuild     U  ] media-video/cheese-3.8.3 [2.32.0] USE="introspection%* -sendto% {-test%}" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-extra/gnome-color-manager-3.8.3  USE="-clutter (-packagekit) -raw" 

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/gnome-session-3.8.4-r1 [2.32.1-r3] USE="systemd%* -gconf%" 

[ebuild  NS    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-mpeg2dec-1.0.10 [0.10.19]

[ebuild  NS    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.0-r1 [0.10-r8] USE="X a52 aac alsa cdda dts dvd flac mp3 mpeg ogg pulseaudio vorbis x264 -dv -dvb -ffmpeg -http -jack -lame -libass -libvisual -mms -opus -oss -taglib -theora -v4l -vcd (-vpx) -wavpack" 

[ebuild  rR    ] kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.2-r1 

[ebuild     U  ] net-libs/libproxy-0.4.11-r1 [0.4.10-r1] USE="kde*" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7%* -python2_6%" 

[ebuild     U  ] www-plugins/adobe-flash-11.2.202.335 [11.2.202.332] USE="kde*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-video/vlc-2.0.7  USE="kde*" 

[ebuild   R    ] app-arch/p7zip-9.20.1-r4  USE="kde*" 

[ebuild     U  ] net-libs/glib-networking-2.36.2 [2.32.3]

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/nautilus-3.8.2 [2.32.2.1-r2] USE="exif%* previewer%* -debug% (-packagekit) -sendto% -tracker%" 

[ebuild     U  ] x11-terms/gnome-terminal-3.8.4 [2.32.1-r1] USE="nautilus%*" 

[ebuild     U  ] app-arch/file-roller-3.8.4-r2 [2.32.2] USE="(-packagekit)" 

[ebuild     U  ] app-cdr/brasero-3.8.0 [2.32.1-r1] USE="mp3%* (-packagekit) -tracker%" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-crypt/gcr-3.8.2  USE="gtk introspection -debug {-test}" 

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/gnome-keyring-3.8.2 [2.32.1-r1] USE="caps%* filecaps%* (-selinux)" 

[blocks b      ] <gnome-base/gnome-keyring-3.3 ("<gnome-base/gnome-keyring-3.3" is blocking app-crypt/gcr-3.8.2)

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/libgnome-keyring-3.8.0 [2.32.0] USE="introspection%* -vala%" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-crypt/libsecret-0.15-r1  USE="crypt introspection -debug {-test} -vala" 

[ebuild     U  ] app-text/evince-3.8.3 [2.32.0-r4] USE="-xps%" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-im/telepathy-mission-control-5.14.1  USE="gnome-keyring upower -connman -debug -networkmanager" 

[ebuild     U  ] net-misc/vinagre-3.8.3 [2.30.3] USE="-rdp% -spice%" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-vcs/git-1.8.3.2-r1 [1.8.1.5-r1] PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7%* -python2_6%" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7%* -python2_6%" 

[ebuild     U  ] app-portage/layman-2.0.0-r1 [2.0.0]

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-extra/gnome-calculator-3.8.2 

[uninstall     ] gnome-extra/gcalctool-5.32.2 

[blocks b      ] gnome-extra/gnome-calculator ("gnome-extra/gnome-calculator" is blocking gnome-extra/gcalctool-5.32.2)

[blocks b      ] gnome-extra/gcalctool ("gnome-extra/gcalctool" is blocking gnome-extra/gnome-calculator-3.8.2)

[ebuild  N     ] games-puzzle/lightsoff-3.8.0 

[ebuild  N     ] games-puzzle/quadrapassel-3.8.2 

[ebuild  N     ] games-board/gnome-chess-3.8.4 

[ebuild  N     ] games-puzzle/swell-foop-3.8.2 

[ebuild  N     ] games-board/aisleriot-3.2.3.2-r1  USE="gnome -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] games-board/iagno-3.8.3 

[ebuild  N     ] games-puzzle/gnome-tetravex-3.8.1 

[ebuild  N     ] games-board/four-in-a-row-3.8.1 

[ebuild  N     ] games-puzzle/gnome-sudoku-3.8.1  PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 -python2_6" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 -python2_6" 

[ebuild  N     ] games-arcade/gnome-nibbles-3.8.1 

[ebuild  N     ] games-board/gnome-mines-3.8.2 

[ebuild  N     ] games-puzzle/gnome-klotski-3.8.2 

[ebuild  N     ] games-board/gnome-mahjongg-3.8.1 

[ebuild  N     ] games-puzzle/five-or-more-3.8.2 

[ebuild  N     ] games-arcade/gnome-robots-3.8.2 

[ebuild  N     ] games-board/tali-3.8.2 

[uninstall     ] gnome-extra/gnome-games-2.28.2 

[blocks b      ] gnome-extra/gnome-games ("gnome-extra/gnome-games" is blocking games-board/gnome-mahjongg-3.8.1, games-puzzle/lightsoff-3.8.0, games-board/four-in-a-row-3.8.1, games-arcade/gnome-robots-3.8.2, games-puzzle/five-or-more-3.8.2, games-board/gnome-chess-3.8.4, games-puzzle/swell-foop-3.8.2, games-puzzle/quadrapassel-3.8.2, games-board/iagno-3.8.3, games-arcade/gnome-nibbles-3.8.1, games-puzzle/gnome-tetravex-3.8.1, games-board/gnome-mines-3.8.2, games-puzzle/gnome-sudoku-3.8.1, games-board/tali-3.8.2, games-puzzle/gnome-klotski-3.8.2)

[blocks b      ] <gnome-extra/gnome-games-3 ("<gnome-extra/gnome-games-3" is blocking games-board/aisleriot-3.2.3.2-r1)

[ebuild     U  ] net-libs/libsoup-2.42.3.1 [2.38.1]

[ebuild  NS    ] net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.0.4 [1.8.3-r201] USE="geoloc gstreamer introspection jit libsecret spell webgl (-aqua) -coverage -debug {-test}" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-extra/sushi-3.8.1  USE="-office" 

[ebuild     U  ] net-libs/libsoup-gnome-2.42.3.1 [2.38.1]

[blocks b      ] >=net-libs/libsoup-2.42 (">=net-libs/libsoup-2.42" is blocking net-libs/libsoup-gnome-2.38.1)

[ebuild     U  ] net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.8.8 [0.9.6.4] USE="systemd%* wifi%* (-consolekit*) {-test%}" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/rest-0.7.90  USE="gnome introspection {-test}" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/libgweather-3.8.3 [2.30.3] USE="introspection%*" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/libsocialweb-0.25.21  USE="gnome introspection networkmanager vala -connman" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/gssdp-0.14.6  USE="gtk introspection" 

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-extra/zenity-3.8.0 [2.32.1] USE="webkit%* {-test%}" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-wm/mutter-3.8.4  USE="introspection -debug {-test}" 

[ebuild     U  ] app-crypt/seahorse-3.8.2 [2.32.0]

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-extra/yelp-3.8.1 [2.30.2-r200]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/totem-pl-parser-3.4.5 [2.32.6-r3] USE="crypt%* {-test%}" 

[ebuild     U  ] media-video/totem-3.8.2-r1 [2.32.0-r2] USE="introspection%* python* -flash% -grilo% {-test%} -zeitgeist%" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7%* -python2_6%" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7%* -python2_6%" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libchamplain-0.12.5  USE="gtk introspection -debug -vala" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/gupnp-0.20.8  USE="introspection -connman -networkmanager" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 -python2_6" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/gupnp-igd-0.2.2-r1  USE="introspection -python" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/libnice-0.1.4  USE="upnp" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-voip/telepathy-gabble-0.16.7  USE="jingle -gnutls {-test}" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-im/telepathy-connection-managers-2-r1  USE="irc jabber -icq -msn -sip -yahoo -zeroconf" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-libnice-0.1.4-r100 

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/farstream-0.2.2  USE="introspection -msn {-test} -upnp" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/telepathy-farstream-0.6.0  USE="introspection -examples" 

[ebuild     U  ] net-misc/vino-3.8.1-r1 [2.32.2-r2]

[ebuild  N     ] media-gfx/shotwell-0.14.1  LINGUAS="-af -ar -as -ast -bg -bn -ca -cs -da -de -el -en_GB -es -et -eu -fi -fr -gl -gu -he -hi -hr -hu -ia -id -it -ja -kk -kn -ko -lt -lv -mk -ml -mr -nb -nl -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -sk -sl -sr -sv -ta -te -th -tr -uk -vi -zh_CN -zh_TW" 

[ebuild     U  ] www-client/epiphany-3.8.2 [2.30.6-r1] USE="jit%*" 

[ebuild     U  ] x11-wm/metacity-2.34.13 [2.30.3]

[ebuild  N     ] sys-libs/libosinfo-0.2.7  USE="introspection vala {-test}" 

[ebuild  NS    ] gnome-extra/gtkhtml-4.6.6 [3.32.2]

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/gnome-online-accounts-3.8.5  USE="gnome introspection -debug -kerberos" 

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/gvfs-1.16.4 [1.12.3-r1] USE="gnome-online-accounts%* gtk%* systemd%* udisks* -gdu* -mtp% {-test%}" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-base/gnome-core-libs-3.8.0  USE="-cups -python" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/libgdata-0.14.0 [0.8.1-r2] USE="-static-libs% -vala%" 

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-3.8.5 [2.32.3-r3] USE="gnome-online-accounts%* gtk%* introspection%* vala%* -api-doc-extras%" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/folks-0.9.3  USE="eds socialweb telepathy -debug {-test} -tracker -utils -zeitgeist" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-extra/gnome-contacts-3.8.3  USE="-v4l" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-im/empathy-3.8.6  USE="geoloc gnome gnome-online-accounts map spell v4l -debug {-test}" 

[ebuild     U  ] app-editors/gedit-3.8.3 [2.30.4] USE="introspection%* python* {-test%} -zeitgeist%" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_3%* -python3_2%" 

[ebuild     U  ] net-wireless/gnome-bluetooth-3.8.2.1 [2.32.0-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-extra/nm-applet-0.9.8.8 [0.9.6.4] USE="introspection%* -modemmanager%" 

[ebuild     U  ] mail-client/evolution-3.8.5 [2.32.3-r1] USE="bogofilter%* gnome-online-accounts%* weather%* -highlight% -map% -spamassassin%" 

[ebuild     U  ] media-sound/sound-juicer-3.5.1_pre20130826 [2.32.0-r1] USE="flac%* vorbis%*" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/libzapojit-0.0.3  USE="introspection" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-misc/tracker-0.16.4  USE="exif flac gif gstreamer gtk iso jpeg libsecret miner-fs mp3 nautilus pdf tiff vorbis xml -cue (-eds) -firefox-bookmarks -gsf -iptc -laptop -networkmanager -playlist -rss {-test} -thunderbird -upnp-av -xine -xmp -xps" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-extra/nautilus-tracker-tags-0.16.4 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-extra/gnome-documents-3.8.5 

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.8.6 [2.32.1-r1] USE="bluetooth%* colord%* gnome-online-accounts%* i18n%* socialweb%* -cups% -kerberos% -modemmanager% -v4l%" INPUT_DEVICES="-wacom%" 

[uninstall     ] gnome-extra/gnome-media-2.32.0-r1 

[blocks b      ] gnome-extra/gnome-media[pulseaudio] ("gnome-extra/gnome-media[pulseaudio]" is blocking gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.8.6)

[blocks b      ] <gnome-extra/gnome-media-2.32.0-r300 ("<gnome-extra/gnome-media-2.32.0-r300" is blocking gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.8.6)

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-base/gnome-core-apps-3.8.0  USE="bluetooth cdr -cups" 

[ebuild     U  ] net-misc/networkmanager-pptp-0.9.8.4 [0.9.6.0]

[ebuild     U  ] net-misc/networkmanager-openvpn-0.9.8.4 [0.9.6.0]

[ebuild     U  ] xfce-base/thunar-1.6.3 [1.6.2]

[uninstall     ] gnome-base/gnome-applets-2.32.1.1-r2 

[blocks b      ] gnome-base/gnome-applets ("gnome-base/gnome-applets" is blocking gnome-base/gnome-core-apps-3.8.0)

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.8.4-r2  USE="bluetooth i18n networkmanager (-openrc-force)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 -python2_6" 

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/gdm-3.8.4-r3 [2.20.11-r1] USE="gnome-shell%* introspection%* systemd%* -audit% -debug% -fallback% -fprint% -plymouth% {-test%}" 

[blocks b      ] <gnome-base/gdm-2.91.94 ("<gnome-base/gdm-2.91.94" is blocking gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.8.6)

[ebuild  N     ] app-admin/eselect-gnome-shell-extensions-20120911 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-extra/gnome-tweak-tool-3.8.1-r1  PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 -python2_6" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-extra/gnome-shell-extensions-3.8.4  USE="-examples" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-admin/gnome-system-log-3.8.1 

[ebuild  N     ] media-gfx/gnome-screenshot-3.8.3 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/baobab-3.8.2 

[ebuild  N     ] media-gfx/gnome-font-viewer-3.8.0 

[ebuild  N     ] app-dicts/gnome-dictionary-3.8.0  USE="ipv6 -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-extra/gnome-search-tool-3.6.0 

[uninstall     ] gnome-extra/gnome-utils-2.32.0-r2 

[blocks b      ] <gnome-extra/gnome-utils-3.4 ("<gnome-extra/gnome-utils-3.4" is blocking app-dicts/gnome-dictionary-3.8.0, sys-apps/baobab-3.8.2, media-gfx/gnome-screenshot-3.8.3, app-admin/gnome-system-log-3.8.1, media-gfx/gnome-font-viewer-3.8.0, gnome-extra/gnome-search-tool-3.6.0)

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-base/gnome-extra-apps-3.8.0-r1  USE="games shotwell tracker" 

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/gnome-3.8.0-r1 [2.32.1-r2] USE="bluetooth%* classic%* extras%* -flashback%" 

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Running pre-merge checks for x11-misc/colord-1.0.3

>>> Running pre-merge checks for kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.2-r1

>>> Running pre-merge checks for net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.0.4

>>> Running pre-merge checks for net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.8.8

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/3.10.17-gentoo/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     3.10.17-gentoo

 * Checking for SYSFS_DEPRECATED support ...                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

>>> Emerging (1 of 207) gnome-base/gsettings-desktop-schemas-3.8.2

 * gsettings-desktop-schemas-3.8.2.tar.xz SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...                                                                                   [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking gsettings-desktop-schemas-3.8.2.tar.xz to /var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gsettings-desktop-schemas-3.8.2/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gsettings-desktop-schemas-3.8.2/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gsettings-desktop-schemas-3.8.2/work/gsettings-desktop-schemas-3.8.2 ...

 * Fixing OMF Makefiles ...                                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * Disabling deprecation warnings ...                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * Running elibtoolize in: gsettings-desktop-schemas-3.8.2/

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gsettings-desktop-schemas-3.8.2/work/gsettings-desktop-schemas-3.8.2 ...

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --disable-silent-rules --disable-dependency-tracking --disable-schemas-compile --disable-maintainer-mode --enable-introspection

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gsettings-desktop-schemas-3.8.2/work/gsettings-desktop-schemas-3.8.2/missing: Unknown `--is-lightweight' option

Try `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gsettings-desktop-schemas-3.8.2/work/gsettings-desktop-schemas-3.8.2/missing --help' for more information

configure: WARNING: 'missing' script is too old or missing

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking whether make supports nested variables... yes

checking whether make supports nested variables... (cached) yes

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... /usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... (cached) /usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.16... yes

checking for gobject-introspection... yes

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... none

checking how to run the C preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking locale.h usability... yes

checking locale.h presence... yes

checking for locale.h... yes

checking for LC_MESSAGES... yes

checking libintl.h usability... yes

checking libintl.h presence... yes

checking for libintl.h... yes

checking for ngettext in libc... yes

checking for dgettext in libc... yes

checking for bind_textdomain_codeset... yes

checking for msgfmt... /usr/bin/msgfmt

checking for dcgettext... yes

checking if msgfmt accepts -c... yes

checking for gmsgfmt... /usr/bin/gmsgfmt

checking for xgettext... /usr/bin/xgettext

checking whether NLS is requested... yes

checking for intltool >= 0.40.0... 0.50.2 found

checking for intltool-update... /usr/bin/intltool-update

checking for intltool-merge... /usr/bin/intltool-merge

checking for intltool-extract... /usr/bin/intltool-extract

checking for xgettext... (cached) /usr/bin/xgettext

checking for msgmerge... /usr/bin/msgmerge

checking for msgfmt... (cached) /usr/bin/msgfmt

checking for gmsgfmt... (cached) /usr/bin/gmsgfmt

checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl

checking for perl >= 5.8.1... 5.16.3

checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gsettings-desktop-schemas-3.8.2/work/gsettings-desktop-schemas-3.8.2/config.log

 * ERROR: gnome-base/gsettings-desktop-schemas-3.8.2::gentoo failed (configure phase):

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *          ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_configure

 *        environment, line 2780:  Called gnome2_src_configure '--enable-introspection'

 *        environment, line 2011:  Called econf '--disable-schemas-compile' '--disable-maintainer-mode' '--enable-introspection'

 *   phase-helpers.sh, line  577:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=gnome-base/gsettings-desktop-schemas-3.8.2::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=gnome-base/gsettings-desktop-schemas-3.8.2::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gsettings-desktop-schemas-3.8.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gsettings-desktop-schemas-3.8.2/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gsettings-desktop-schemas-3.8.2/work/gsettings-desktop-schemas-3.8.2'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gsettings-desktop-schemas-3.8.2/work/gsettings-desktop-schemas-3.8.2'

>>> Failed to emerge gnome-base/gsettings-desktop-schemas-3.8.2, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gsettings-desktop-schemas-3.8.2/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package gnome-base/gsettings-desktop-schemas-3.8.2:

 * ERROR: gnome-base/gsettings-desktop-schemas-3.8.2::gentoo failed (configure phase):

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *          ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_configure

 *        environment, line 2780:  Called gnome2_src_configure '--enable-introspection'

 *        environment, line 2011:  Called econf '--disable-schemas-compile' '--disable-maintainer-mode' '--enable-introspection'

 *   phase-helpers.sh, line  577:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=gnome-base/gsettings-desktop-schemas-3.8.2::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=gnome-base/gsettings-desktop-schemas-3.8.2::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gsettings-desktop-schemas-3.8.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gsettings-desktop-schemas-3.8.2/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gsettings-desktop-schemas-3.8.2/work/gsettings-desktop-schemas-3.8.2'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gsettings-desktop-schemas-3.8.2/work/gsettings-desktop-schemas-3.8.2'

```

----------

## Josef.95

 *7887 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl
> 
> ...

 

Das nutzen von 

```
perl-cleaner --all
```

 sollte hier weiterhelfen.

----------

## 7887

hey,

danke an alle.

habe es geschafft und wieder was gelernt  :Smile: 

im endeffekt habe ich aber gnome und kde wieder runtergeworfen und mich für xfce4 entschieden.

kennt jemand einen guten pdf und bildviewer wo ich nicht alle kde und gnomepakete installieren muss?

----------

## franzf

 *7887 wrote:*   

> kennt jemand einen guten pdf und bildviewer wo ich nicht alle kde und gnomepakete installieren muss?

 

Als pdf-viewer verwende ich llpp, für Bilder "feh".

Allerdings hab ich für pdf qpdfview installiert. Ist nicht so flott wie llpp, hat aber die traditionellere Oberfläche.

----------

## firefly

 *7887 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> kennt jemand einen guten pdf und bildviewer wo ich nicht alle kde und gnomepakete installieren muss?

 

Was heißt hier alle kde/gnome pakete? 

Z.b. Okular hat nur kdelibs als direkte abhängigkeit zu einem "KDE" paket. Wenn damit auch mobipocket dateien geöffnet werden sollen dann ist es noch kdegraphics-mobipocket

Und ähnliches gilt bestimmt auch für den pdf/dokument viewer für gnome.

----------

## Jean-Paul

Für PDF's nutze ich mupdf als Bild-Viewer gqview.

----------

## 7887

danke an alle!

----------

